# Comment récupérer identifiant ?



## gsaube (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Mon mari hier en achetant un tablette Ipad1 a donné un identifiant et un mot de passe que je ne parviens pas à retrouver même en rentrant l'adresse de sa boîte aux lettres mails pour récupérer l'identifiant. Bref, tout est bloqué. J'ai essayé ce matin de réinitialiser, mais cela n'a rien changé et je tourne en rond 
J'ai dû faire de mauvaises manipulations. Que me conseillez-vous ? Ceci afin que je puisse acheter une application, ex : Numbers
Ce dernier logiciel étant déjà utilisé par mon mari sur son mac de bureau tout en un.
Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2011)

:mouais:
Ce serait si simple de demander au mari....


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2011)

et au vendeur


----------



## gsaube (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
A l'époque j'ai trouvé toute seule 
En réinitialisant sortie d'usine.
Merci pour les réponses pas sympas du tout.


----------

